# Netopia 3-D Reach: "third party drivers"?



## wearemolecular (Jan 21, 2006)

Hi,

I bought this the other day,

http://www.netopia.com/equipment/pdf/3D_R_Wireless_Adapt_DS.pdf

As it says, there are supposedly "Mac OS X 10.2 and up drivers available from third party" but I can't find them on the internet (would be nice to at least know the name of this "third party"), and the only software that came with it was PC only.

This is for a friend's G4 with OSX 10.2, and though it recognizes the device in the USB map area it has loaded no software of any kind.  Did we get burned or what?

I tried calling Netopia but they're closed on weekends and this is a fairly urgent problem.  I hope somebody can at least tell me if I'm wasting time or not.


----------



## whitecloud1 (Jun 18, 2006)

Your question is very familiar, as I've tried to solve the same problem only this week! A friend of mine recently got a Netopia 3 D Reach USB wireless adapter from his broadband provider. There was a CD with a driver for Mac and I installed it (twice) so it is supposed to be installed. However, I can't find any evidence of it, except in the system preferences, which is not enough without a driver.

I phoned the Broadband provider, who informed me that it "doesn't work with Mac". I assume this means that they just couldn't be bothered supporting it, despite the Netopia website claiming the existence of 3rd party drivers for Mac and Linux.
I emailed Netopia and got a standard reply pointing to their site for downloading drivers (for PC only!)

I then did some searches online and found a solution:

I think this device may have a chipset called RT2500?

Try http://ralink.rapia.net/ for this information.

To download drivers (for 10.2 to 10.4) see:

www.ralinktech.com/supp-1.htm

Click on Support and you should see some options for drivers.
There doesn't seem to be a driver for 10.2, (only 10.3 and 10.4). Try the 10.3 one, as the release note Doc claims it works for 10.2.5 and above.

When installed ,you will have to copy the configuration programme to Applications. Double click the icon to configure it and then set up a profile in the first tab. Default options will do.

Then in System Preferences/Network/ "Show": "Network port configurations",  set up your internet connect default (or 1st option in list) to Ethernet Adapter (en1) or whatever it's called. This worked for me.

John.


----------



## driven152 (Apr 26, 2009)

Install airport extreme card, and up date your os to panther, (10.3)
I'm running an eMac 1.25  (10.5) wireless without the netopia adapter, and it runs great, but I did install the software provided for my ISP.


----------



## dezignin (Nov 21, 2010)

Go to:
http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=3

Download:
USB(RT257X/RT2671/RT2500)

I am using Snow Leopard so I installed RT71W_Ralink-10.6

I then restarted and on the site survey tab I selected my wireless SSID by double clicking on it. Enter Wireless Network Key.

Worked for me on a macpro.


----------

